# MB le champion--Calling Mike



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

Mike,
you have given the genealogy of several of your bikes--frame maker, etc.
wonder if you could do the same for the le champion.
thanks

the fine print:
i bought one this summer. i like it, but would appreciate soem additional insight into it.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

*Thanks for your purchase*



fran2537 said:


> Mike,
> you have given the genealogy of several of your bikes--frame maker, etc.
> wonder if you could do the same for the le champion.
> thanks
> ...



Fran2537 - thanks for your purchase. I trust you are enjoying your le Champion.

There are two versions of this bike which both use the Variable Butted Kinesium Aluminum frame. Kinesis is the largest frame maker in Asia. Almost every brand you see uses some Kinesis frames on some models.

Kinesis makes most frames in China; and a some number in the upper end shop in Taiwan.

The le Champion models use their top frame from the Taiwan factory. Le Champion is Ultegra group and le Champion Team is Dura Ace. Both use the top end Ritchey Protocol wheelset. We have had great luck with these wheels.

Customers tell us the le Champion is rather quick in handling and sprints without having an overly harsh ride.

If you ever need anything on your bike, service or peices, just let me know.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

